# [AUT] Mansion built some time around 1850.



## anthrx (Jan 7, 2019)

This building is confirmed to have been built some time around 1850. It is abandoned since AT LEAST 2013, when the first reports came onto the web. There are various documents lying around the building, either on the top floor in the storage area beneath the roof.
Hope you guys enjoy.

By the way, I hope no one hates me for linking to Flickr directly, as it would require me to export all images manually and upload all of them to various forums, which is more than time consuming.

Flickr

Report is from Dec, 2018.


If anyone is interested at all, my instagram is @ofcdnb.
Posted some of the more interesting photos down here. 




DSC_2946.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_2953.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_2956.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_2964.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_2984.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_2988.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_2990.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3000.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3018.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3036.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr



DSC_3043.jpg by anthrx, auf Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 7, 2019)

Someone wont like it but there are some nice pics there so I would say thats cool
U dont have to export by the way, just copy the BB code for each pic & paste it in your report.
Incidentally I assume this is a UK house? its rather nice!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 7, 2019)

It would be better to post your pictures on here.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 7, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Someone wont like it but there are some nice pics there so I would say thats cool
> U dont have to export by the way, just copy the BB code for each pic & paste it in your report.
> Incidentally I assume this is a UK house? its rather nice!



Nope not in the UK, as the title states -Speigeivilla- which translates to Mirror House and some where in Austria.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 7, 2019)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nope not in the UK, as the title states -Speigeivilla- which translates to Mirror House and some where in Austria.



Yeah should of noticed it was in the overseas category lol


----------



## HughieD (Jan 7, 2019)

Needs links to the pictures using BB codes.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 7, 2019)

Sorry to be 'moody moderator' but could you link the images on here? Not much of a report unless they are!



anthrx said:


> This building is confirmed to have been built some time around 1850. It is abandoned since AT LEAST 2013, when the first reports came onto the web. There are various documents lying around the building, either on the top floor in the storage area beneath the roof.
> Hope you guys enjoy.
> 
> By the way, I hope no one hates me for linking to Flickr directly, as it would require me to export all images manually and upload all of them to various forums, which is more than time consuming.
> ...


----------



## anthrx (Jan 8, 2019)

Did so for the sexier photographs!


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 8, 2019)

Looks like an interesting house - not just because of the remnants but also the architecture. I think nature will reclaim it fast.
Are they lightsaber scars on the walls?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 8, 2019)

Thats a nice report now well done!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 8, 2019)

anthrx said:


> Did so for the sexier photographs!



The reason why I visit and support this Forum is because it is well managed, well set out and full of good content and for someone now forced to do their exploring from the 'armchair', it ticks all the boxes! I refuse to follow links to other places, in order to see and try and make sense of a collection of photographs. Just my personal opinion, but your images are good and deserve a safe home.


----------



## anthrx (Jan 15, 2019)

Related to the post, here's the raw exploration of this building, in case anyone is interested.​​ https://youtu.be/Y9AW7Mndb​


----------

